# ... ok, finally!



## nickgts1 (May 8, 2008)

hey all! been on here for a while reading every now and again but no time to type so i am just going to take the time and let you know i exist.

My name is Nick Carr I work for General Theatrical Supply in Salt Lake City, Utah Been here for 3 years as of this Saturday the 10th of May. I have been doing technical theatre since I was 8 years old but with my main focus always on lighting. Now here at GTS we spec lighting systems and install them in theatre's, clubs, churches and schools and another division i get to dabble in a little bit does turnkey motion picture theaters.

other than that ask me and I'll tell ya.

--Nick Carr--
nickgts1


----------



## Van (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ... ok, finnally!*

Welcome Aboard! Always nice to have another Pro vendor / supplier to call upon. Hope you have fun here.


----------



## Grog12 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ... ok, finnally!*

Welcome welcome


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ... ok, finnally!*

And good evening to you, Nick Carr! Welcome officially on board.


----------



## gafftaper (May 9, 2008)

Welcome Nick! If you haven't noticed yet there are several people from the Pioneer Theater in SLC that hang out here (Icewolf08 and Porkchop are regulars). 

It's nice having dealers around. We ask you to use discretion in your posts and not just outright sell things or the senior team will be talking to you. However there are often threads with questions that having a little dealer info is very useful. Do a search of some of BillESC's posts. He's done an excellent job of informing without selling in my opinion. 

Most of all jump in and be part of the community. It's a great group of people.


----------



## avkid (May 9, 2008)

*Re: ... ok, finnally!*


Van said:


> Welcome Aboard! Always nice to have another Pro vendor / supplier to call upon.


Speaking of which, we now have a group.

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/group.php?groupid=2


----------



## icewolf08 (May 9, 2008)

Nick, darn right "ok, finally!" BTW, when are you going to get one of the new LightPalettes for me to demo?


----------



## gafftaper (May 10, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Nick, darn right "ok, finally!" BTW, when are you going to get one of the new LightPalettes for me to demo?



Don't do it, Alex will send it back with coffee and donut crumbs inside. "There's so much empty space in there I thought it was for storing snacks"


----------



## David Ashton (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ... ok, finnally!*


avkid said:


> Speaking of which, we now have a group.
> 
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/group.php?groupid=2



To be pedantic 1 is not a group.


----------



## avkid (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ... ok, finnally!*


allthingstheatre said:


> To be pedantic 1 is not a group.


I have invited others, don't be childish and petty.


----------



## gafftaper (May 10, 2008)

Phil has so many posts he qualifies as a group all by himself.


----------



## Chris15 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome...


gafftaper said:


> It's nice having dealers around. We ask you to use discretion in your posts and not just outright sell things or the senior team will be talking to you.



Some of us have a habit of sending gentle requests without bothering the senior team, that happens when a gentle request don't work so well...


----------



## thorin81 (May 12, 2008)

Good to have you around! I have been teaching in Preston, ID at the moment, but now I will be at Skyline up there in SLC! Good to have locals in a place to get in touch! Oh, and I will have to 2nd Alex's request for a demo of one of the new palletes!


----------

